# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  خبر دقیق تر .ترمیم معدل به کنکور 95 نمیرسد.

## bbehzad

شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش در روزهای پایانی مرداد ماه سالجاری با تصویب طرحی درباره " ترمیم معدل دیپلم دانش آموزان متقاضی شرکت در کنکور" باعث خوشحالی عده ای و البته ناراحتی و عصبانیت عده ای دیگر از دانش آموزان شد.

 استقبال گسترده و آمار بالای بازدید خبر " معدل دیپلم هم ترمیم می شود "و پیام های دریافتی درباره آن نشان می دهد که تعداد دانش آموزان موافق با این طرح بیش از مخالفان است به همین دلیل بسیاری از موافقان دچار اضطراب ناشی از زمان اجرای طرح شده اند و با وجود آن که متن خبر گویای بخشی از پاسخ مخاطبان بود، با این حال برخی از دانش آموزان همچنان خواستار تعیین زمان اجرای این مصوبه و پیگیری آن توسط جام جم آنلاین بودند.
تماس با شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش واعلام درخواست اجرای طرح تا دی 94 یا خرداد 95 و تشویق یکدیگر برای گفتگوی تلفنی با مسئولان شورا در این رابطه از جمله بازتاب های اعلام خبر این مصوبه و در نهایت حکایت از میزان استقبال و اصرار دانش آموزان نیازمند اجرای این طرح بود.
خبرنگار جام جم آنلاین با هدف پیگیری درخواست مخاطبان خود با شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش تماس گرفت و موفق به گفتگو با حسین ریاحی نژاد، مدیر کمیسیون اساسنامه ها و مقررات تحصیلی شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش شد.
ریاحی نژاد بعد از مطلع شدن از تعداد بالای موافقان این مصوبه می گوید: این مصوبه فعلا در شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش است و طرح هنوز برای تصویب توسط رئیس جمهور به عنوان رییس این شورا به ریاست جمهوری ارسال نشده است.
وی که با نارضایتی مخالفان بیش از موافقان مواجه بوده است به همین دلیل گمان نمی کرد که تعداد متقاضیان اجرای هر چه سریعتر این مصوبه زیاد باشد، در ادامه می گوید: دانش آموزان لازم است صبور باشند چون ممکن است ریاست محترم جمهور اصلا آن را مورد تایید قرار ندهند اما در صورت تصویب و بازگشت آن به دبیرخانه شورای عالی، اجرای آن نیازمند ابلاغ و تدوین شیوه نامه اجرایی توسط معاونت متوسطه و مرکز سنجش آموزش و پرورش است.
به گفته مدیر کمیسیون اساسنامه ها و مقررات تحصیلی شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش،* فارغ التحصیلان سال 84 به بعد با هر نمره ای مشمول اجرای این طرح می شوند.*
وی درباره درخواست برخی از فارغ التحصیلان درباره اجرای این طرح برای دی 94، تأکید می کند: برای ما هم مشخص نیست که تصویب این طرح بعد از ارسال به ریاست جمهوری چقدر زمان می برد.ممکن است 10 روز یا چند ماه طول بکشد به همین دلیل نمی توانیم زمان دقیق اجرای آن را اعلام کنیم.
ریاحی نژاد در پاسخ به این پرسش که آیا امکان رایزنی با ریاست جمهوری برای تصویب طرح در مدت زمان کوتاه میسر است، می گوید: متاسفانه با وجود رایزنی های قبلی اما در مجموع برای تصویب مصوبات یک مقدار مشکل داریم.با این وجود،* پیش بینی می کنیم این طرح برای خرداد 95 اجرا شود و بدون شک با توجه به توضیحات مذکور، امکان اجرای آن در دی ماه سالجاری وجود ندارد.*



*حسین توکلی هم این اظهارات را تایید کرد*
مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش در مورد برگزاری آزمون مجدد برای جبران امتحان نهایی امسال گفت: هفته آینده اعلام نتیجه نهایی است و عملا امکان این کار برای سال جاری وجود ندارد...
به گزارش خبرگزاری خبرآنلاین، اعتراض دانش‌آموزان به تاثیر مستقیم سوابق تحصیلی و این که برای امتحانات نهایی راه جبرانی وجود ندارد، مسئولین مربوطه را به فکر انداخت تا به دنبال راه‌حل باشند.
به همین منظور بنا شد تا برای امتحانات نهایی هم جبرانی گذاشته شود و هر کس از نمره ای راضی نبود، بتواند در یک نوبت دیگر امتحان بدهد.
یکی از کاربران در این‌باره پرسیده که پس امتحان جبرانی که برگزارشدنش مطرح شد چه زمانی است؟

حسین توکلی، مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش در این‌باره به خبرآنلاین گفت: برگزاری آزمون جبرانی برای کنکور امسال هنوز تصویب نشده و اگر قرار باشد که اجرا شود، از سال آینده باید برای آن برنامه‌ریزی کرد.
او ادامه داد: با توجه به این که نتایج اولیه اعلام شده و هفته آینده هم اعلام نتایج داریم این اتفاق عملا برای امسال نخواهد افتاد.
توکلی در مورد میزان تاثیر معدل در کنکور سال ۹۵ هم گفت که هنوز تصمیم گیری نهایی انجام نشده و درصدِ این تاثیر هنوز مشخص نیست.

بنابر اعلام سازمان سنجش، مطابق تبصره ۵ ماده ۵ قانون «سنجش و پذيرش دانشجو در دانشگاه‌ها و مراکز آموزش عالي کشور » مصوب دهم شهریور ۹۵ مجلس شوراي اسلامي، تأثير سابقه تحصيلي در پذيرش داوطلباني که داراي سابقه تحصيلي هستند، در سال اول اجراي قانون، حداقل ۲۵ درصد است. همچنين اين قانون از سال تحصيلي ۹۳-۹۴ لازم‌الاجرا شده است؛ بنابراين، با توجه به اينکه پذيرفته‌شدگان آزمون سراسري سال ۱۳۹۳ در سال تحصيلي ۹۳-۹۴ شروع به تحصيل مي­‌کردند، اين قانون در آزمون سراسري سال ۱۳۹۳ اجرا شد و در آزمون سراسري امسال نیزاجرا مي­‌شود.

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

خوب اینم حرف توکلی رو زده دیگه گفته معلوم نیس

----------


## DR Matrix

آقا امسال اجرایی نمیشه به خودتون استرس وارد نکنید بزنین تو کار دیپ مجدد

----------


## ata.beheshti

بیخیال بابا...درصدای کنکور انقد پایینه که با درصدبالا جبران میشه!...اقای افشار یه اسمی بردن بنام شاهین محبی که با معدل 12 امسال رتبه 400 شدن و درصداشون مثل رتبه 100 بود!...پس نتیجه میگیریم یه معدل کم میتونه خودشو جـ ـ ـ ـ ر بده بخاطر هدفش و درصدای رتبه 2 رقمی بیاره هرچیم معدل بکشتش پایین باز از محدوده 3 رقمی نره بالاتر.....این شدنیه چون معدل کم الزاما نشانه تنبل بودن نیست و معدل بالاهم الزاما نشانه باهوش بودن نیست! با نهایت احترام به اونایی که معدلشون کم شده یا زیاد....فکرتونو متمرکز کنید رو کنکور...منم مث شما از معدل می نالیدم باعث میشد نتایج منفی رو روحیم بذاره و نتونم درس بخونم....به خدای بزرگ توکل کنید و تــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــلاش کنید...حتما قد تلاشتون نتیجه میگیرین..........این جرفم همیشه به یاد داشته باشیم:

در معادله زندگی آینده هیچ وقت با گذشته برابر نیست

یا علـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mpaarshin

اه بمیرن اینا هم این همه مدت علاف شدیم بسه دیگه
چیه این مملکت درسته عاخه جز کنکور لعنتیش؟
همین امسال تصویب کنن بره دیگه مردیم هی علاف شیم 
یعنی امسال تصویب نشه من باید 96 کنکور بدم چون معدلم انقدر پایینه که عمرا رشته ای هیچی نمیارم
تازه میگن ممکنه که تصویب نشه یعنی بدبخت شیم بره رسما تا عاخر عمر بدبخت شیم لامصبا :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

خدایاا درسته همه سر پل سراط جلوی منو میگیرن ولی منم حق دارم جلوی تک تک اعضای مجلسی که به طرح تاثیر معدل تو کنکور رای دادن رو میگیرم لعنت به همشون نامردای کثافت

----------


## zaniar76

عملی نشد که نشد اونقداهم تاثیر نداره ما یه همکلاسی داشتیم دو تا نمره صفر داشت (فیزیک و حسابان) میخواست بندازه شهریور همراه یه داخلی سیستم داخلی رو قبول نکرده بود افتاد تبصره و با همون صفرا اومد سر کنکور بقیه رو خوب بود درصداش مال زیر 600 بود 700 بود تقریبا شد 1600 حالا نگید که تاثیرش خیلی زیاده بله منم میگم تاثیر زیاده ولی واسه کسی که نمرش صفر باشه و هیچی ازون 25 نگیره مثلا ایشون واسه فیزیک سر 75 میجنگید جون 25 درصدش رفته بود ولی ریاضی رو شاید نصفش چون جبر و هندسه رو 20 شده بود

----------


## mpaarshin

> عملی نشد که نشد اونقداهم تاثیر نداره ما یه همکلاسی داشتیم دو تا نمره صفر داشت (فیزیک و حسابان) میخواست بندازه شهریور همراه یه داخلی سیستم داخلی رو قبول نکرده بود افتاد تبصره و با همون صفرا اومد سر کنکور بقیه رو خوب بود درصداش مال زیر 600 بود 700 بود تقریبا شد 1600 حالا نگید که تاثیرش خیلی زیاده بله منم میگم تاثیر زیاده ولی واسه کسی که نمرش صفر باشه و هیچی ازون 25 نگیره مثلا ایشون واسه فیزیک سر 75 میجنگید جون 25 درصدش رفته بود ولی ریاضی رو شاید نصفش چون جبر و هندسه رو 20 شده بود


اصلا اینجور نیست البته بستگی به رشته هم داره تو تجربی شما نمرت کم باشه هیچ کاره میشی هیچ کاری نمیتونی بکنی دوست بنده با درصدای 700-800 رتبش شده بالای 3000 نمره بیش از حد تاثیر داره و فقط این وسط عمر ما تلف میشه لعنت بهشون

----------


## mpaarshin

شرکت در کنکور یک بحث است. بحث تاثیر 25 درصدی نمره امتحان کتبی بحث دیگری است .

خب اینو واسه چی تاثیر میدین وقتی اصن ربطی به هم ندارن؟؟؟ بابا اینا با خودشونم معلوم نیست چند چندن هزارتا گرفتاری ریخته روسرمون تو این مملکت معلوم نیست باید چه غلطی بکنیم

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

اگه ۲۰:۳۰ رو نگاه میکردین خدایی میگفت ما مخالفیم و اصرار آموزش و پرورشه و کار مجلس لعنت بهشون

----------


## zaniar76

> اصلا اینجور نیست البته بستگی به رشته هم داره تو تجربی شما نمرت کم باشه هیچ کاره میشی هیچ کاری نمیتونی بکنی دوست بنده با درصدای 700-800 رتبش شده بالای 3000 نمره بیش از حد تاثیر داره و فقط این وسط عمر ما تلف میشه لعنت بهشون


بله به رشته هم تاثییر داره مثلا اگه ایشون تو تجربی بود باتوجه به داوطلبای زیادترش بالاتر میشد ب احتمال بیشتر ولی چون ایشون نمره هاشون صفرن ب نظرم نمره های کم دروس عمومی همراه ریاضی و فیزیک تو کنکور تجربی با درصدای خوب جبران میشن شیمی و زیستم چون تمرکز بیشتر روشه ی خورده سختتره ولی شدنیه با توجه به کنکورای اخیر و کلا خودتونو درگیر معدل نکنید روز کنکور خیلی مهمتره من که یه معدل 20 تجربی میشناسم رتبش شد 211 در حالی که تو ازموناهم خیلی خوب بود

----------


## reza.s

خب اگه برا خرداد95 تصویب بشه و امتحان بدیم بازم میتونن نمره های جدبد رو تاثیر بدن؟

----------


## broslee

تو 20:30 امروز یه گزارش درباره ی تاثیر معدل پخش کرد.
 مسئول سازمان سنجش خدا حفظش کنه میگفت این ناعدالتیه که تاثیر معدل رو  زیاد کنیم چون فقط نمرات سال سوم رو آموزش و پرورش به ما داده واگر تاثیر  زیاد بشه سهم سال سوم خیلی زیاد میشه.

نماینده مجلس میگفت:طبق قانون باید هرسال افزایش یابد.(اون قانون که قرآن  نیست تا همیشه درست باشه.از صد تا کارشناس بپرسین یکیش نمیگه تاثیر معدل  خوبه)

گزارشگر (از همه جا بی خبر) تقصیر رو مینداخت گردن سازمان سنجش میگفت نمیخواد قانون رو اجرا کنه.

----------


## Mr Sky

مسئولین باید قبول کنه که پذیرش دانشگاه یا مثل آمریکا باشه یعنی هر کی میتونه بره ولی اگه نکشید میندازنش بیرون و یا مثل بقیه کشور ها فقط کنکور.....چرا این قبول نمیکنن که تاثیر معدل اشتباهه

----------


## Mr Sky

> تو 20:30 امروز یه گزارش درباره ی تاثیر معدل پخش کرد.
>  مسئول سازمان سنجش خدا حفظش کنه میگفت این ناعدالتیه که تاثیر معدل رو  زیاد کنیم چون فقط نمرات سال سوم رو آموزش و پرورش به ما داده واگر تاثیر  زیاد بشه سهم سال سوم خیلی زیاد میشه.
> 
> نماینده مجلس میگفت:طبق قانون باید هرسال افزایش یابد.(اون قانون که قرآن  نیست تا همیشه درست باشه.از صد تا کارشناس بپرسین یکیش نمیگه تاثیر معدل  خوبه)
> 
> گزارشگر (از همه جا بی خبر) تقصیر رو مینداخت گردن سازمان سنجش میگفت نمیخواد قانون رو اجرا کنه.


باید گزارشگر رو ترور کرد تا دفه دیگه حرف مفت نزنه

----------


## bbehzad

وقتی خبر تا 20.30 رفته یعنی از اعتراض بچه ها میترسن.بریزید تو سایت سنجش

----------


## reza.s

سلام به همه 
یکی جواب سوال مارو بده :اگه برا خرداد95 تصویب بشه و امتحان بدیم بازم میتونن نمره های جدبد رو تاثیر بدن؟

----------


## bbehzad

> سلام به همه 
> یکی جواب سوال مارو بده :اگه برا خرداد95 تصویب بشه و امتحان بدیم بازم میتونن نمره های جدبد رو تاثیر بدن؟


نه دیگه میره برای 96

----------


## mpaarshin

اصلا معلوم نیست چه خبره سازمان سنجش خیلی با انصاف تر از آموزش و پرورشه
همتون یه سر به اداره آموزش و پرورشتون خورده پیر میکنن آدم رو تا جواب بدن کلا آدمای جالبی توش کار نمیکنن اکثرا تنبل و از زیر کار در رو هستن که اینجور علاف میکنن آینده ی ماهارو
باید فشار بیاریم که واسه 95 تصویب شه اینجوری باشه باید 2 سال صبر کنیم که

----------


## zaniar76

> تو 20:30 امروز یه گزارش درباره ی تاثیر معدل پخش کرد.
>  مسئول سازمان سنجش خدا حفظش کنه میگفت این ناعدالتیه که تاثیر معدل رو  زیاد کنیم چون فقط نمرات سال سوم رو آموزش و پرورش به ما داده واگر تاثیر  زیاد بشه سهم سال سوم خیلی زیاد میشه.
> 
> نماینده مجلس میگفت:طبق قانون باید هرسال افزایش یابد.(اون قانون که قرآن  نیست تا همیشه درست باشه.از صد تا کارشناس بپرسین یکیش نمیگه تاثیر معدل  خوبه)
> 
> گزارشگر (از همه جا بی خبر) تقصیر رو مینداخت گردن سازمان سنجش میگفت نمیخواد قانون رو اجرا کنه.


من بود جای سنجش ازمونو برگزار نمیکردم میگفتم اموزش و پرورش بره پذیرش دانشگاه کنه ببینم چطوری میخواد تفکیک کنه انقد میاد گیر میده

----------


## Mr.Dr

> نه دیگه میره برای 96


خخخ
 اینجا فک فکنم فقط من 96 ام.

----------


## Adam Hart

توکلی

----------


## reza.s

آقای bbehzad شما چجوری این دو تا خبرو و خوندی و تفسیر کردی به ما هم توضیح بده......

----------


## Mr Sky

لعنت به آموزش و پرورش و نماینده های مجلس...

----------


## bbehzad

> آقای bbehzad شما چجوری این دو تا خبرو و خوندی و تفسیر کردی به ما هم توضیح بده......


چیزی که من متوجه شدم 27 مرداد یکی اومد بدون هماهنگی یه چی پروند از اموزش و پرورش بعد خبر به گوش سنجشیا رسیده سنجشیا هم چون با اموزش پرورش درگیرن و امتحاناشونو قبول ندارن فعلا رد کردن ولی چیزی که معلومه زور سنجش بیشره ظاهرا..حالا مطلب اصلی اینه که به کنکور 95 میرسه ؟با قطعیت بالای 99 درصد نمیرسه پس هرکی هر شرایطی داره به درس خوندنش ادامه بده.

----------


## reza.s

آقا اصلا نمیشه از این توکلی یا خدایی پرسید که آقا یه کلام میشه یا نمیشه واسه کنکور95؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> چیزی که من متوجه شدم 27 مرداد یکی اومد بدون هماهنگی یه چی پروند از اموزش و پرورش بعد خبر به گوش سنجشیا رسیده سنجشیا هم چون با اموزش پرورش درگیرن و امتحاناشونو قبول ندارن فعلا رد کردن ولی چیزی که معلومه زور سنجش بیشره ظاهرا..حالا مطلب اصلی اینه که به کنکور 95 میرسه ؟با قطعیت بالای 99 درصد نمیرسه پس هرکی هر شرایطی داره به درس خوندنش ادامه بده.


خب من نمراتم همه 11 هستش چرا باید درس بخونم؟ 2 ساله که پشت کنکورم واسه پزشکی و دندون الان با این معدل نمیتونم به هیچ وجه اصلا و ابدا بیارم این رشته هارو این حرفا که میگن بالا بزن تاثیرش بره هم بزارین دم کوزه
من از الان باید برم واسه 96 دیگه قشنگ 5 سال عمرم تلف میشه و امثال من کم هم نیستن

----------


## Nahal

> خب اگه برا خرداد95 تصویب بشه و امتحان بدیم بازم میتونن نمره های جدبد رو تاثیر بدن؟


*چطور میشه؟ ما بهمن اگه ثبت نام کنیم دیگه اطلاعاتمون رو اون موقع می فرستیم...پس نمیشه...*

----------


## bbehzad

> خب من نمراتم همه 11 هستش چرا باید درس بخونم؟ 2 ساله که پشت کنکورم واسه پزشکی و دندون الان با این معدل نمیتونم به هیچ وجه اصلا و ابدا بیارم این رشته هارو این حرفا که میگن بالا بزن تاثیرش بره هم بزارین دم کوزه
> من از الان باید برم واسه 96 دیگه قشنگ 5 سال عمرم تلف میشه و امثال من کم هم نیستن


دیپ مجدد بگیر

----------


## reza.s

دوستان شما پاراگراف آخر این متن خبری رو بخونین متوجه میشین
جام جم آنلاین-زمان احتمالی اجرای طرح ترمیم معدل دیپلم اعلام شد

----------


## bbehzad

> دوستان شما پاراگراف آخر این متن خبری رو بخونین متوجه میشین
> جام جم آنلاین-زمان احتمالی اجرای طرح ترمیم معدل دیپلم اعلام شد


به به بعد جدیدی باز شد

----------


## reza.s

نظر شما چیه bbehzad؟

----------


## bbehzad

> نظر شما چیه bbehzad؟


نظرم کمی عوض شد به نظر میاد نمیدونن چه میکنن.به نظر من اگه طرح تصویب شه به خرداد برسه چون کنکور 25 تیره به کنکور 95 میتونه برسه ولی بازم احتمالش همون زیر 1 درصده

----------


## reza.s

به نظرم باید صبر کرد و منتظر نتیجه های نهایی کنکور94 بود و بعد از مدتی دوباره پیگیر بشیم و به خدا توکل کنیم این طرح اجرا بشه

----------


## bbehzad

ولی مشکل اینه که کی جرات داره تو خرداد امتحان نهایی بده یه ماه بعدش کنکوره

----------


## reza.s

وقتی تسلط داشته باشی رو مطالب دیگه نهایی و کنکور فرقی نداره

----------


## Nahal

> دوستان شما پاراگراف آخر این متن خبری رو بخونین متوجه میشین
> جام جم آنلاین-زمان احتمالی اجرای طرح ترمیم معدل دیپلم اعلام شد


*
وی ادامه می دهد: در هر حال فرقی نمی کند،سوابق تحصیلی شما می تواند مربوط  به دی یا خرداد باشد .چون در بازه زمانی خرداد تا شهریور ماه، نتیجه  امتحانات را قبلش اعلام می کنند و نتایج قبل از اعلام به سیستم در سابقه  تحصیلی داوطلب درج می شود و از این جهت مشکلی نیست .*

*پس با این حساب اون موقع یعنی خرداد یا تیر ویرایش میشه؟ ممکنه؟ یه کاری کردن خودشونم* * توشموندن..
واقعا که هر دم از این معدل خبری می رسد ...*

----------


## mpaarshin

> دیپ مجدد بگیر


دیپ مجدد دارم دایی من دقیقا دم امتحانای دی فوت کرد مدرک هم واسشون بردم ولی فایده نداشت
دیپلم مجدد راه جبران نیست اصلا ربطی نداره به جبران نمرات

----------


## DR Matrix

> بیخیال بابا...درصدای کنکور انقد پایینه که با درصدبالا جبران میشه!...اقای افشار یه اسمی بردن بنام شاهین محبی که با معدل 12 امسال رتبه 400 شدن و درصداشون مثل رتبه 100 بود!...پس نتیجه میگیریم یه معدل کم میتونه خودشو جـ ـ ـ ـ ر بده بخاطر هدفش و درصدای رتبه 2 رقمی بیاره هرچیم معدل بکشتش پایین باز از محدوده 3 رقمی نره بالاتر.....این شدنیه چون معدل کم الزاما نشانه تنبل بودن نیست و معدل بالاهم الزاما نشانه باهوش بودن نیست! با نهایت احترام به اونایی که معدلشون کم شده یا زیاد....فکرتونو متمرکز کنید رو کنکور...منم مث شما از معدل می نالیدم باعث میشد نتایج منفی رو روحیم بذاره و نتونم درس بخونم....به خدای بزرگ توکل کنید و تــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــلاش کنید...حتما قد تلاشتون نتیجه میگیرین..........این جرفم همیشه به یاد داشته باشیم:
> 
> در معادله زندگی آینده هیچ وقت با گذشته برابر نیست
> 
> یا علـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــی


هرچند صحبتات قشنگه اما پذیرفتنش سخته!

----------


## bbehzad

> دیپ مجدد دارم دایی من دقیقا دم امتحانای دی فوت کرد مدرک هم واسشون بردم ولی فایده نداشت
> دیپلم مجدد راه جبران نیست اصلا ربطی نداره به جبران نمرات


خدا رحمتش کنه .تمام سعیتونو بکنید

----------


## reza.s

فقط باید ایمان داشته باشیم تا خدا کمکون کنه

----------


## Lawyer

*ماکه پیش نیسیم،
خردادم میتونیم امتحان نهایی بدیم!
حالا بعد اونم یه ماه مونده که بتونی جمع بندی کنی!
دگ غصه واسه چیه،پشت کنکوریا؟!*

----------


## mpaarshin

> *ماکه پیش نیسیم،
> خردادم میتونیم امتحان نهایی بدیم!
> حالا بعد اونم یه ماه مونده که بتونی جمع بندی کنی!
> دگ غصه واسه چیه،پشت کنکوریا؟!*


موضوع اصلی اینه که یه نفر مشخص نمیکنه این طرح واسه کنکور 95 اجرایی میشه یا کنکور 96؟ اگه خرداد امتحانات رو بدیم که قبلش ثبت نام کردیم با کد سوابق تحصیلی همون دیپلم و نمرات خرابش و بعد که درست کنی چطوری اون نمرات اعمال میشه؟ ویرایش میشه کرد؟ اصلا هیچی معلوم نیست

----------


## magicboy

عاقا هر وقت طرح ترمیم تصویب شد بعد تاثیرو بکنید 30 تا 35 نه الان
با اون سیبیلاش

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

دوست عزیز توکلی و خدایی مخالف تاثیر معدلن این آموزش و پرورشه که داره فشار میاره

----------


## Lawyer

> موضوع اصلی اینه که یه نفر مشخص نمیکنه این طرح واسه کنکور 95 اجرایی میشه یا کنکور 96؟ اگه خرداد امتحانات رو بدیم که قبلش ثبت نام کردیم با کد سوابق تحصیلی همون دیپلم و نمرات خرابش و بعد که درست کنی چطوری اون نمرات اعمال میشه؟ ویرایش میشه کرد؟ اصلا هیچی معلوم نیست


باتوجه به این نوشته نظرمو گفتم!
یااینکه منظور خبرو متوجه نشدم!
اگه اشتباه متوجه شدم،
لطفا شفاف سازی کنید...



[مدیر کمیسیون اساسنامه ها و مقررات تحصیلی شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش در بخش دیگر اظهارات خود در پاسخ به سوال برخی داوطلبان درباره امکان درج نمرات جدید در کنکور سال 95 تأکید می کند: شرکت در کنکور یک بحث است. بحث تاثیر 25 درصدی نمره امتحان کتبی بحث دیگری است .شما می توانید بعد از شرکت در ازمون کنکور، نمراتتان را بدهید تا در سوابق تحصیلی تان لحاظ کنند اگر اجرای طرح به به دی نرسد، فرد می تواند در امتحانات خرداد شرکت کند و چون اعلام نتیجه کنکور به تابستان می افتد از این جهت مشکلی ندارد که قبل از ثبت نام در کنکور باشد.
وی ادامه می دهد: در هر حال فرقی نمی کند،سوابق تحصیلی شما می تواند مربوط به دی یا خرداد باشد .چون در بازه زمانی خرداد تا شهریور ماه، نتیجه امتحانات را قبلش اعلام می کنند و نتایج قبل از اعلام به سیستم در سابقه تحصیلی داوطلب درج می شود و از این جهت مشکلی نیست .]

----------


## magicboy

> دوست عزیز توکلی و خدایی مخالف تاثیر معدلن این آموزش و پرورشه که داره فشار میاره


من سبیلای زرافشان رو میگم
من معدلم 17 هستش اگه 19 بود کنکور 94 چیزی که میخواستم قبول میشدم امسال که موندم باز بامبول جدید در اوردن

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

هااا خداشاهده اگه دوتا از اینا دستم بهشون برسه..............هیچی دیگه منو میزنن ولی انصافا منم تلاشمو میکنم

----------


## MaHsa 95

بهترین راه همون دیپلم مجدد هست، اولا این طرح اگر برای کنکور امسال هم اجرا بشه باز به دی ماه نمیرسه و باید خرداد امتحان بدیم ، من که ترجیح میدم دی برم دیپلم انسانی بگیرم و با نمره 10 هم کارم راه بیفته تا اینکه خرداد که یه ماه مونده به کنکور برم امتحان نهایی بدم و از اونور استرس 20 شدن هم داشته باشم، تازه الان که همه میگن واسه یه رتبه خوب معدل 20 هم تراز رو ميکشه پایین و آدم رو عقب ميندازه... 
مطمعن باشین اگه خرداد بخوایم امتحان نهایی بدیم کلی از دوران جمع بندی عقب میفتیم، اینم نگین که خوندن برای کنکور به درد امتحان نهایی هم میخوره، چطور هممون واسه امتحان های پیش دانشگاهی که نمرش هیچ تاثیری تو کنکور  نداشت ناله میکردیم و ميگفتیم وقتمونو میگیره؟ من که همون دیپ مجدد رو میگیرم، در حال حاضر بهترین راهه....

----------


## mpaarshin

> بهترین راه همون دیپلم مجدد هست، اولا این طرح اگر برای کنکور امسال هم اجرا بشه باز به دی ماه نمیرسه و باید خرداد امتحان بدیم ، من که ترجیح میدم دی برم دیپلم انسانی بگیرم و با نمره 10 هم کارم راه بیفته تا اینکه خرداد که یه ماه مونده به کنکور برم امتحان نهایی بدم و از اونور استرس 20 شدن هم داشته باشم، تازه الان که همه میگن واسه یه رتبه خوب معدل 20 هم تراز رو ميکشه پایین و آدم رو عقب ميندازه... 
> مطمعن باشین اگه خرداد بخوایم امتحان نهایی بدیم کلی از دوران جمع بندی عقب نیفتیم، الکی ام نگین که خوندن برای کنکور به درد امتحان نهایی هم میخوره، چطور همه هميشه واسه امتحان های پیش دانشگاهی که نمرش هیچ تاثیری تو کنکور  نداشت ناله میکردن و ميگفتن وقتمونو میگیره؟ من که همون دیپ مجدد رو میگیرم، در حال حاضر بهترین راهه....


دوست عزیز چون شما خودت داری دیپلم مجدد میگیری دلیل بر این نیست که همه برن دیپلم مجدد بگیرن ترمیم معدل یکی از بهترین طرحهاست که امیدوارم بزودی واسه 95 اجرا بشه و شما بهتره همرو به چشم خودت نبینی
دیپلم مجدد اصلا راه جبران معدل نیست

----------


## mahdi_1375

> بهترین راه همون دیپلم مجدد هست، اولا این طرح اگر برای کنکور امسال هم اجرا بشه باز به دی ماه نمیرسه و باید خرداد امتحان بدیم ، من که ترجیح میدم دی برم دیپلم انسانی بگیرم و با نمره 10 هم کارم راه بیفته تا اینکه خرداد که یه ماه مونده به کنکور برم امتحان نهایی بدم و از اونور استرس 20 شدن هم داشته باشم، *تازه الان که همه میگن واسه یه رتبه خوب معدل 20 هم تراز رو ميکشه پایین و آدم رو عقب ميندازه...* 
> مطمعن باشین اگه خرداد بخوایم امتحان نهایی بدیم کلی از دوران جمع بندی عقب نیفتیم، الکی ام نگین که خوندن برای کنکور به درد امتحان نهایی هم میخوره، چطور همه هميشه واسه امتحان های پیش دانشگاهی که نمرش هیچ تاثیری تو کنکور  نداشت ناله میکردن و ميگفتن وقتمونو میگیره؟ من که همون دیپ مجدد رو میگیرم، در حال حاضر بهترین راهه....



 :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## bbehzad

> 


چرا تعجب کردی؟

----------


## mahdi_1375

> چرا تعجب کردی؟


معدل 20 یعنی همه درسا 20 چطور آدم رو میندازه عقب ؟؟

----------


## bbehzad

> معدل 20 یعنی همه درسا 20 چطور آدم رو میندازه عقب ؟؟


ترازو میاره پایین ولی فرقی نمیکنه چون تراز همه نمره 20 یا میاد پایین

----------


## nahid

بالاخره چی شد ؟
امسال مقدور هست یا نه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## reza.s

شما که nahid پزشکی تهران هستید پس چرا میپرسین؟

----------

